# Poco Bueno 2014 CANCELLED



## GulfPirate101

Just received word that the tourney has been cancelled due to less than favorable offshore conditions. Bummer. :headknock


----------



## POC SPEC

wow... very surprising


----------



## bigfishtx

This is a joke right?


----------



## hilton

No joke


----------



## bigfishtx

They have a weather day....Sunday. I just can't imagine this.


----------



## POC SPEC

im shocked 6' seas would cancel a tourney of this magnitude...


----------



## BluewaterAg26

If you have ever fished in true 6ft seas you would know it aint no joke, serious business in that kind of weather. Try working a fish in that, no bueno!


----------



## bigfishtx

POC SPEC said:


> im shocked 6' seas would cancel a tourney of this magnitude...


Unbelievable. After all the planning, the loals stocking up for this, and they cancel? When they have a weather day? Wow.

This will hurt them in the future if bad weather is even close to being forecast. The participants spent a lot of time and money going to this tourney.


----------



## heli.clay

Captains meeting isn't until 4. Where y'all hearing this? Just txt a buddy down there


----------



## POC SPEC

BluewaterAg26 said:


> If you have ever fished in true 6ft seas you would know it aint no joke, serious business in that kind of weather. Try working a fish in that, no bueno!


Fish it Saturday and Sunday.... conditions look better for those days than Friday.

I have fished 6' seas in a 26' boat numerous times... and you are right, it is very tough! Id say the average size boat in Poco is 45'+ and that type of boat can handle 6' seas when you can take you time going and coming. They have 10+ hours to get to their destination.


----------



## Svajda

Will the inshore division continue?


----------



## bigfishtx

I say this may be BS.


----------



## Hollywood Ranch

Canceling due to 6ft seas that's amazing. 6ft seas maybe uncomfortable but by no means is unsafe in the size boats they r going out in.


----------



## mako98

Nothing on the webpage....


----------



## bigfishtx

Gulf Pirate has three posts......I wonder if he is a troll.


----------



## aggiebret

bigfishtx said:


> I say this may be BS.


It's not. It is canceled.


----------



## GulfPirate101

I have it on high authority (someone from within the committee) that they have officially cancelled the offshore division. Inshore is still on.


----------



## Klesak1

Yea heard from a reputable source that it is canceled


----------



## Hammer07

Heard the same from a good source...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GulfPirate101

bigfishtx said:


> Gulf Pirate has three posts......I wonder if he is a troll.


I have been called a troll before, but not in the way you are implying. :rotfl:


----------



## sotxks

Just talked to a buddy fishing it.... No dice! It's been cancelled


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Tournament is cancelled. Gutsy call, but the right one! True 5-8 foot seas with a 4 second interval will tear a boat and crew up. I know everyone on here has fished " 6' seas " in the bay boat in West Matagorda bay. Get some real 8 footers with some 10's and 12's thrown in there on occasion and the aluminum welded will be busy, I don't care how slow you go. I am pretty positive there are a whole lot more people fishing Poco that are relieved than upset with the decision.


----------



## bigfishtx

GulfPirate101 said:


> I have been called a troll before, but not in the way you are implying. :rotfl:


My apologies sir.


----------



## specksorreds

*Inshore Division Still On*

The inshore division is still ON. Captains meeting today for inshore at 4:00 PM in the tent per my conversation with POCO staff.


----------



## FishRisk

We had a weather day in '97 due to a low pressure system off of Louisiana, so we fished Saturday and Sunday. 

A little surprised they haven't considered drawing down to a single day event, if the weather looks reasonable for Saturday or Sunday. Like others have mentioned, with boats coming from all over, considerable time and expense has already been invested.

Regardless, I'm sure many are cool with the decision.

I guess the Lone Star Shootout will benefit 'count-wise' if weather next weekend looks promising.


----------



## bigfishtx

FishRisk said:


> We had a weather day in '97 due to a low pressure system off of Louisiana, so we fished Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> A little surprised they haven't considered drawing down to a single day event, if the weather looks reasonable for Saturday or Sunday. Like others have mentioned, with boats coming from all over, considerable time and expense has already been invested.
> 
> Regardless, I'm sure many are cool with the decision.
> 
> I guess the Lone Star Shootout will benefit 'count-wise' if weather next weekend looks promising.


1986 was a single day event Sunday only.


----------



## donf

This is why.
FZNT24 KNHC 171430
OFFNT4
OFFSHORE WATERS FORECAST FOR THE GULF OF MEXICO
NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL
1030 AM EDT THU JUL 17 2014
OFFSHORE WATERS FORECAST FOR THE GULF OF MEXICO
SEAS GIVEN AS SIGNIFICANT WAVE HEIGHT...WHICH IS THE AVERAGE
HEIGHT OF THE HIGHEST 1/3 OF THE WAVES. INDIVIDUAL WAVES MAY BE
MORE THAN TWICE THE SIGNIFICANT WAVE HEIGHT.
GMZ011-180300-
NW GULF INCLUDING STETSON BANK-
1030 AM EDT THU JUL 17 2014

They could have easily been, as stated above, jacking with ten foot waves.


----------



## Yams

Good call on their part. Im sure everyone is relieved, especially the smaller boats.


----------



## K Man

Local news has published the cancellation

://www.victoriaadvocate.com/news/2014/jul/17/poco-bueno-offshore-fishing-canceled/?news


----------



## Shuff05

And no refunds on entry fees!! í ½í¸¡


----------



## bigfishtx

Gonna be a big drunk to nite and tomorrow!


----------



## cominahead

*refund*

if no refund then where do the funds go?


----------



## bigfishtx

cominahead said:


> if no refund then where do the funds go?


They feed you, and the bar is open.

They refund the calcutta less the auctioneer's take.


----------



## Yams

pretty sure, if it is canceled, they are going to refund the money.


----------



## cominahead

ive heard if captain withdraws no refund if event is cancelled they refund


----------



## Kosta

Probably a good call with lots of consideration. It's not worth one person getting seriously hurt or the damage mother nature can do to a boat of any size. Hydraulics are powerful and the best sailors know when to fear and respect the oceans ferocity.


----------



## cominahead

I agree on cancel for Friday and sat wish they would do one day on sunday looks like good day so far


----------



## bsmom

Party is on. They are reinstating the water Olympics! Also heard they will be refunding Calcutta $. Not sure about deduction for auctioneer's take.


----------



## FishRisk

Might find some boxing matches around the docks later...


----------



## Yams

FishRisk said:


> Might find some boxing matches around the docks later...


:rotfl:


----------



## Barrett

What happened to all the poco ficticious storys? I forgot the female name - it was something like "kinky" maybe - those were funny as h3ll......


----------



## Back Bay Entertainment

Lol!! ATTENTION!!! JOSIE'S CANTINA is having a Poco Bueno 2014 Offshore Division Cancellation PARTY this Saturday night from 8pm till 1am! The Ross Brunner Band will be playing outside along with DJ Henry, DJing before we start and during our breaks! 21 and up only! Live music starts at 9pm!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx

FishRisk said:


> Might find some boxing matches around the docks later...


Been there done that .....well, the Fritz Von Ericjh move.


----------



## FishRisk

bigfishtx said:


> Been there done that .....well, the Fritz Von Ericjh move.


Shame on you! I remember that well, having a front row seat!

It's better when it's owner vs. captain, or captain vs. captain.

The owner vs. owner is offensive to watch.


----------



## DRILHER

Your entry fee is gone. Calcutta is returned.


----------



## Fishdog

FishRisk said:


> Might find some boxing matches around the docks later...


Lol, just was in a conversation where the same thing was said.


----------



## cominahead

*poco*

boxing and water Olympics!

itll be fun they said


----------



## Wizness

How much are the entry fees typically?


----------



## Barrett

I heard they are gonna Draft Frio beer for 50 cents at Hurricane Junction.....


----------



## bigfishtx

Wizness said:


> How much are the entry fees typically?


I think it is $4500 now, but part of that goes to buy half your boat in the calcutta. Probably around $2,000. That part should be refunded.

They keep the rest to cover expenses, including all the meals and bar, t-shirts, etc.


----------



## Flight Cancelled

They need to redo the shirts 

poco 2014.......the tournament that never happened


----------



## aggiebret

bigfishtx said:


> I think it is $4500 now, but part of that goes to buy half your boat in the calcutta. Probably around $2,000. That part should be refunded.
> 
> They keep the rest to cover expenses, including all the meals and bar, t-shirts, etc.


$4500 entry 
$1000 Mano y Mano (half your boat)


----------



## cominahead

half off shirts? like the super bowl 2014 bronco shirts. ohhh

or... like dallas cowboy championship shirts....every year. sorry fellas


----------



## aguaflaca

Flight Cancelled said:


> They need to redo the shirts
> 
> poco 2014.......the tournament that never happened


they did a special shirt for the 2003 tourney, that was cancelled due to Hurricane Claudette. they had limited #'s for sale in 2004. very cool Ben Kocian art. I still have mine, it is one of my favorites.


----------



## banditjt7

That shirt is hilarious! There has to be a 2014 version


----------



## Picudo Azul

*Right Call*

I think they made a good call in canceking the tourney. Right thing to do. No body needs to get hurt over a fishing trip and no one likes to get things tore up.


----------



## StarlinMarlin

bigfishtx said:


> I think it is $4500 now, but part of that goes to buy half your boat in the calcutta. Probably around $2,000. That part should be refunded.
> 
> They keep the rest to cover expenses, including all the meals and bar, t-shirts, etc.


And Proffit. Not putting tournament on for grins.


----------



## Shuff05

1/2 million just in entry fees


----------



## 1hunglow

*Poco*

Funny how it gets cancelled after a less than favorable calcutta, rather than weather conditions. Just saying....


----------



## marker150

http://www.poco-bueno.com/#poco-updates


----------



## rbritt

*The reason it was low*

Was because of the weather. The tournament does not benefit from canceling. No big boat owner wants to spend 25-30k to fish a tournament and then have to pay to fix their boats.

Good luck in that 38 ft boat at oilmans! No doubt you will be fine it will just be miserable, you should win every division offshore because you will probably be the only brave soul to go and you will deserve it! Catchem up!


----------



## Hollywood Ranch

rbritt said:


> Was because of the weather. The tournament does not benefit from canceling. No big boat owner wants to spend 25-30k to fish a tournament and then have to pay to fix their boats.
> 
> Good luck in that 38 ft boat at oilmans! No doubt you will be fine it will just be miserable, you should win every division offshore because you will probably be the only brave soul to go and you will deserve it! Catchem up!


Lol noaa is only calling 4-6ft 60 miles out of Matty... Wont be the only time I've fished in 4-6 and most likely won't be the last. I mean got dam I use to fish in my 24 in 6ft seas every weekend and always made it back. The texas gulf coast is ROUGH


----------



## aggiebret

Stinks about the weather. 

At least everyone still has Lonestar Shootout, Legends and TBC to fish. Weather permitting. LOL


----------



## awesum

Hmmmmmmm .... at 5 PM all three CC channels are forecasting lighter than expected winds for tomorrow and not picking back up until later Saturday afternoon.

This could be a pizzer.


----------



## Hollywood Ranch

The only buoy live 60 nm from cc is at 3.3 ft and hasn't gone over 3 all day


----------



## mjz

Still blowing like a you know what in Port A.


----------



## Sight Cast

Stupid call. Were ready to rock out


----------



## prokat

Hmmm. 
Conditions at 42020 as of
(5:50 pm CDT)
2250 GMT on 07/17/2014:
Unit of Measure: Time Zone: 
Click on the graph icon in the table below to see a time series plot of the last five days of that observation.

Wind Direction (WDIR):	SSE ( 150 deg true )
Wind Speed (WSPD): 15.5 kts
Wind Gust (GST): 19.4 kts
Wave Height (WVHT): 3.0 ft
Dominant Wave Period (DPD): 6 sec
Average Period (APD): 3.9 sec
Mean Wave Direction (MWD):	SSE ( 154 deg true )
Atmospheric Pressure (PRES):


----------



## blaze 'em

Lots of money floating around, if it does improve seems like it would be a perfect opportunity to make some side bets...

If I was a betting man...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snapperlicious

*Ha*



awesum said:


> Hmmmmmmm .... at 5 PM all three CC channels are forecasting lighter than expected winds for tomorrow and not picking back up until later Saturday afternoon.
> 
> This could be a pizzer.


It's probably going to be like those ice days the news was tripping out on and never happened!


----------



## notso

1hunglow said:


> Funny how it gets cancelled after a less than favorable calcutta, rather than weather conditions. Just saying....


A favorite saying of the Poco founders was "you can't fix stupid". Just saying...

The facts are that the Calcutta list went from 110 on Monday to 104 by Wednesday 
and down to 89 by the end of the calcutta because the entries were pulling out due to weather. The final decision was suggested by the weather committee made up of the committee boat captains and a few other long time participants. It was a unanimous suggestion. The tournament made the right call and handled it the right way.


----------



## Spots and Dots

blaze 'em said:


> Lots of money floating around, if it does improve seems like it would be a perfect opportunity to make some side bets...
> 
> If I was a betting man...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Wasn't there a Brown Bag a few years ago? Winner take all kinda deal.


----------



## DRILHER

Spots and Dots said:


> Wasn't there a Brown Bag a few years ago? Winner take all kinda deal.


A lot of boat a have already left


----------



## donf

1hunglow said:


> Funny how it gets cancelled after a less than favorable calcutta, rather than weather conditions. Just saying....


Nope, guaranteed crappy weather = less boats= less Calcutta. 
And nobody will get the **** beat out of them , or their boats.


----------



## bigfishtx

From a guy that fished Poco from 1986 to 2003, all I can say is I am shocked they called it so soon (with three fishing days to pick from). Walter Fondren, Bob Byrd, and others are probably rolling over in their grave right now.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

*Bravo*



notso said:


> A favorite saying of the Poco founders was "you can't fix stupid". Just saying...
> 
> The facts are that the Calcutta list went from 110 on Monday to 104 by Wednesday
> and down to 89 by the end of the calcutta because the entries were pulling out due to weather. The final decision was suggested by the weather committee made up of the committee boat captains and a few other long time participants. It was a unanimous suggestion. The tournament made the right call and handled it the right way.


In my opinion, having been an observer and participant since the 70's,this was the right call. They have really seasoned people making the decisions, and I trust their judgement. Going for the glory and big paycheck should not mean putting your life and others at risk-nor the rescue folks that have to come out and save your greedy self.


----------



## williamcr

POC SPEC said:


> im shocked 6' seas would cancel a tourney of this magnitude...


6' seas are kind of rough

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shuff05

I think they made the right call, but I also think there should be some compensation for a percentage of the entry fee even if they rolled it over to next year. No way they spent 1/2 million.


----------



## freespool

I am here and involved with most of the big boats. Most seem a little relieved. As the mechanics carding for these boats we are glad they are not tearing up more than we can fix right now and as a fisherman I can appreciate the breeze in the tent rather than curse the weather offshore right now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal

Thank you for speaking up! Glad you are safe.


----------



## Captn C

williamcr said:


> 6' seas are kind of rough
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Some of these guys posting about running around in 6' seas have yet to see a 6'er...if they had they wouldn't be acting like 6'ers are no big deal...lol..then you throw in a nice big thunder storm and you've got real problems...turn 6'ers into 6-8 washing machine...thanks I'll pass...lol


----------



## DRILHER

3.3' 11kt winds and they called it off


----------



## rbritt

*Y'all roll on out*

And report back and send pics!


----------



## justhookit

With the forecast the way it was last night and early today nobody and i mean nobody was looking forward to fishing. In addition to the boats that had already pulled out there were a lot of people that had no plans to leave the dock. I am talking about 50 and 60 foot boats. There was a good reason the Calcutta was so low.

The forecast was not for 3-4 or even 5-6.

We are headed to Costa Rica in the morning to fish the fads. See y'all at Shootout.

John
PortAfino


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

Looks like the wrong call was made looking at it now, however, I respect the decision that was made by the directors. I didn't run my sled to POC because I went off the information that was offered to me at the time which was: low pressure disturbance, thunderstorms, the forecasted 6-8 foot seas. My team made the decision to not even go based on the information made available to us at the time by NOAA, windfinder, wind alert, and swell info. You win some and you lose some. Be mad at the weathermen...not the directors that made a decision based on what the weather told all of us. My opinion. 
On the flip side we got back from Hoover yesterday and loaded the boxes and released a Blue Marlin.


----------



## Ruthless53

Captn C said:


> Some of these guys posting about running around in 6' seas have yet to see a 6'er...if they had they wouldn't be acting like 6'ers are no big deal...lol..then you throw in a nice big thunder storm and you've got real problems...turn 6'ers into 6-8 washing machine...thanks I'll pass...lol


Lonestar shootout 2011 taught me a major lesson. Forecast was 6-8's...more likely 8-10's with some 10's and 12's. I'll never be put in that situation again! Engines in forward, throttles all the way back, and going up sea we took 2 waves over the bow of our 53' that hit halfway up the bridge and broke out 2 of the 3 front curtains! Davit cable snapped and beat up the bow rail so bad it it pulled out of the fiberglass and wee had water running into the master closet. Several boats lost out riggers from the riggers going under water while trolling and turning beam sea. Lots of broken boats after that tourney and even more hurt people. One deckhand on the winning boat got thrown across the salon into the port window and broke his nose really bad! Never ever again.


----------



## HOO'S NEXT

Well, I have fished true 6's and it **** sure isn't any fun but it is doable. I see nothing more than a 4 - 6 forecast most of the gulf for the rest of the weekend. I can remember fishing regular old tournaments out of Mattagorda growing up that didn't get called on 4-6' s not many but a couple. As mentioned it wasn't fun but we did it, did we tear stuff up.... Yup but that is a choice each captain has to make when it's go time. I am surprised that a tournament of this magnitude was called on the current forecast, but it is what it is and the powers that be made the decision. So now it's time to drink and tell fish stories.


----------



## fisher__man

Ruthless53 said:


> Lonestar shootout 2011 taught me a major lesson. Forecast was 6-8's...more likely 8-10's with some 10's and 12's. I'll never be put in that situation again! Engines in forward, throttles all the way back, and going up sea we took 2 waves over the bow of our 53' that hit halfway up the bridge and broke out 2 of the 3 front curtains! Davit cable snapped and beat up the bow rail so bad it it pulled out of the fiberglass and wee had water running into the master closet. Several boats lost out riggers from the riggers going under water while trolling and turning beam sea. Lots of broken boats after that tourney and even more hurt people. One deckhand on the winning boat got thrown across the salon into the port window and broke his nose really bad! Never ever again.


No kidding, I fished that one also and it sucked!!!
Forecast was off on that one, the low pressure just stopped right on top of the fishing grounds. I was on a 65', we dunked a rigger right off the bat. Luckily no damage to it. Pulled them up and fished what we could from the cockpit. We finally called it when we went over so far the motor alarms went off because the oil pressure went to nothing from the list. The same wave sent the crew flying across the boat with most getting brused up pretty good. Wish we would have stayed at the dock for that one. They made the right call.


----------



## Captn C

Ruthless53 said:


> Lonestar shootout 2011 taught me a major lesson. Forecast was 6-8's...more likely 8-10's with some 10's and 12's. I'll never be put in that situation again! Engines in forward, throttles all the way back, and going up sea we took 2 waves over the bow of our 53' that hit halfway up the bridge and broke out 2 of the 3 front curtains! Davit cable snapped and beat up the bow rail so bad it it pulled out of the fiberglass and wee had water running into the master closet. Several boats lost out riggers from the riggers going under water while trolling and turning beam sea. Lots of broken boats after that tourney and even more hurt people. One deckhand on the winning boat got thrown across the salon into the port window and broke his nose really bad! Never ever again.


There is a lot of truth in this post...when they say 4-6'er...that just the average...you have to have some 8-9's in there to get the high figure in the equation. As I said before...mix in a couple thunder storms to create a bit of washing machine action...it's harsh.

I've been stuck in 50knot winds from a pop up tropical depression in a 19' single engine boat 25nmiles offshore back before GPS 1977...I was 15yo at the helm of my dads boat. Respect mother nature or you might sleep with the fishies


----------



## hillbilly deluxe

right call with given info they had!!!!!
i sure wouldn't want it on my back if something really bad happened to someone do to not calling it off. sucks but right call


----------



## Joshua Joseph

Fishing wouldn't be safe or fun but dang 4500 per team down the drain without any sort of compensation. Must be one hell of a party going on down there.


----------



## TOM WEBER

24 knots at Boomvang right now. Storms all over Gulf sucking in to this low. Nobody in a non-tourney situation would be going off shore in this. In the POCO people will and history has shown people get hurt and boats get torn up. I was in a 46 Bert in 94, if I remember correctly, that we got airborne running to Tequila at 2 in morning. Everything in cabin was on floor. I remember wondering WHY I was doing this. Fire sensor in engine room was knocked off and landed on top of 892. Fire alarm went off 15 minutes later. Thank God no fire.Trolling into a head sea and transferring fuel was difficult to say the least. I think they made the right decision. I love to fish but I am not that mad at 'em any more.


----------



## Ruthless53

Joshua Joseph said:


> Fishing wouldn't be safe or fun but dang 4500 per team down the drain without any sort of compensation. Must be one hell of a party going on down there.


They won't lose the whole 4500. Part of it goes to pay for tourney (1,500 I think) and part of it goes to the Calcutta (3,000 I think) so they should get the 3000 back and only lose the 1500.


----------



## DRILHER

Ruthless53 said:


> They won't lose the whole 4500. Part of it goes to pay for tourney (1,500 I think) and part of it goes to the Calcutta (3,000 I think) so they should get the 3000 back and only lose the 1500.


You are wrong. 4500 entry 1000 Calcutta 4500 gone


----------



## Joshua Joseph

Ruthless53 said:


> They won't lose the whole 4500. Part of it goes to pay for tourney (1,500 I think) and part of it goes to the Calcutta (3,000 I think) so they should get the 3000 back and only lose the 1500.


That would make sense..are you sure though? Apparently several haven't heard the good news. One of them is a good friend of mine. He's not aware of any money coming his way.


----------



## donaken

Ruthless53 said:


> Lonestar shootout 2011 taught me a major lesson. Forecast was 6-8's...more likely 8-10's with some 10's and 12's. I'll never be put in that situation again! Engines in forward, throttles all the way back, and going up sea we took 2 waves over the bow of our 53' that hit halfway up the bridge and broke out 2 of the 3 front curtains! Davit cable snapped and beat up the bow rail so bad it it pulled out of the fiberglass and wee had water running into the master closet. Several boats lost out riggers from the riggers going under water while trolling and turning beam sea. Lots of broken boats after that tourney and even more hurt people. One deckhand on the winning boat got thrown across the salon into the port window and broke his nose really bad! Never ever again.


The Shootout Workout...was ugly, I remember seeing y'all scrambling to the bow to try and secure that davit wreaking havoc w your house and handrail, scary situation....heck we didn't drop the riggers til after 9 that morning, saw the running gear on a couple boats that heeled hard over...crazy.
I will never forget fishing Poco mid 90's on the Abracadabra, worst ever voluntarily...We were second to a standby bouy in the 500 blk, the first guys there convinced us to use their rope to tie up with...within the next 2hours 7/8 boats had chained together...spent an hour on my hands and knees in the cockpit cooking steaks the charter had flown in from Omaha...was the last to sit down, bout the time I put my knife to the fillet the capt noticed lites out the port window, thinking it was another boat looking to join the group, he opened the salon door and freaked realizing it was the 4th boat in the chain floating up beside us...our bow line had broke free of the first boat and then total chaos....was true 8/10' seas w some you just said dam, that was a big one....capt had engines started but didn't know where all the lines where...we woke the boat up behind us beating on the hull with deck brushes and gaff handles, one wave you would be wacking the boot stripe, the next wave the bow railing, was crazy....finally got everyone awake, untied, lines cleared and started the chaining process again...can't remember if I even ate that nite,
Remember one of the larger sportfish showed up late and tied off to a much smaller(last)boat, sometime in the nite tearing the majority of their transom off, fortunately they were able to get on plane and get to port and sling her before she sank....memorable weekend to say the least.


----------



## POC SPEC

williamcr said:


> 6' seas are kind of rough
> 
> I agree. But not rough/tough enough to cancel Poco Bueno 2014. I don't believe these are dangerous conditions. I would understand a tropical storm but this isn't chit. They made a mistake... Some of Friday would have been tough but conditions showed to be improving.


----------



## donaken

POC SPEC said:


> williamcr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6' seas are kind of rough
> 
> I agree. But not rough/tough enough to cancel Poco Bueno 2014. I don't believe these are dangerous conditions. I would understand a tropical storm but this isn't chit. They made a mistake... Some of Friday would have been tough but conditions showed to be improving.
> 
> 
> 
> Am sure it was a tough call by the committee, but even more sure, it was based solely on the safety of the participants....I would have fished, but not because I wanted to....
Click to expand...


----------



## RubiconAg

The pop up storm that is parked over SA right now and doesn't seem to be moving would take those 6's and make them unbearable. Not to mention the amount of electricity and wind that this thing has is impressive. Haven't seen a storm like this in a long while. I could only imagine being 100+nm offshore with this thing parked over my head. They made the right call.


----------



## DRILHER

2cool or 2sissy


----------



## Joshua Joseph

drilher said:


> 2cool or 2sissy


hahaha


----------



## bigfishtx

donaken said:


> The Shootout Workout...was ugly, I remember seeing y'all scrambling to the bow to try and secure that davit wreaking havoc w your house and handrail, scary situation....heck we didn't drop the riggers til after 9 that morning, saw the running gear on a couple boats that heeled hard over...crazy.
> I will never forget fishing Poco mid 90's on the Abracadabra, worst ever voluntarily...We were second to a standby bouy in the 500 blk, the first guys there convinced us to use their rope to tie up with...within the next 2hours 7/8 boats had chained together...spent an hour on my hands and knees in the cockpit cooking steaks the charter had flown in from Omaha...was the last to sit down, bout the time I put my knife to the fillet the capt noticed lites out the port window, thinking it was another boat looking to join the group, he opened the salon door and freaked realizing it was the 4th boat in the chain floating up beside us...our bow line had broke free of the first boat and then total chaos....was true 8/10' seas w some you just said dam, that was a big one....capt had engines started but didn't know where all the lines where...we woke the boat up behind us beating on the hull with deck brushes and gaff handles, one wave you would be wacking the boot stripe, the next wave the bow railing, was crazy....finally got everyone awake, untied, lines cleared and started the chaining process again...can't remember if I even ate that nite,
> Remember one of the larger sportfish showed up late and tied off to a much smaller(last)boat, sometime in the nite tearing the majority of their transom off, fortunately they were able to get on plane and get to port and sling her before she sank....memorable weekend to say the least.


We were tied up a few boats behind you guys that nite. Remember the 42 bertram that was dead in the water and had to call a tow boat? They had a long day and nite out there with no power.

Broke off a dbl header of blues that day in those 8' seas.


----------



## cadjockey

DRILHER said:


> 2cool or 2sissy


Hah, looks like it's going to be pink halyards on the outriggers and purse holders on the flybridge for POCO in the future. The ultimate test of man and machine.*

*in <4' seas provided the pot is >$1MM.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt

Easy to say if you don't have any skin in the game-- I know its a tournament, but tearing up all your stuff and your boat and endangering the crews isnt what its about guys. If they hadn't canceled it -- the weather would have been every bit as bad as predicted. Hindsight is always 20/20.


----------



## freespool

I did hear the shipyard guys are upset it was canceled. They already had plans to fly in additional help to put the fleet back together again.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## capt. david

In todays world it boils down to liability. I would not want to be out there.


----------



## bigfishtx

Latest forecast for today

Ese wind 15 kts, seas 2-4 ft


----------



## TeamJefe

Ruthless53 said:


> Lonestar shootout 2011 taught me a major lesson. Forecast was 6-8's...more likely 8-10's with some 10's and 12's. I'll never be put in that situation again! Engines in forward, throttles all the way back, and going up sea we took 2 waves over the bow of our 53' that hit halfway up the bridge and broke out 2 of the 3 front curtains! Davit cable snapped and beat up the bow rail so bad it it pulled out of the fiberglass and wee had water running into the master closet. Several boats lost out riggers from the riggers going under water while trolling and turning beam sea. Lots of broken boats after that tourney and even more hurt people. One deckhand on the winning boat got thrown across the salon into the port window and broke his nose really bad! Never ever again.


That was our boat. The deckhand sliced his face open about 10 miles from POC. We super glued it shut and kept chugging. About 60 miles out we had a power steering hose chafe through in the tower. We lost all steering and the boat was covered in hydraulic fluid, slicker than ice. We turned around and chugged in. Fixed the boat and headed back out. Made it to Falcon and released 3 blues in one hour and called it a day. Spent Saturday in the pool nursing our wounds.


----------



## POC SPEC

bigfishtx said:


> Latest forecast for today
> 
> Ese wind 15 kts, seas 2-4 ft


Yep, they blew that call. Blowing 10mph down here now and forecasted to stay around 10mph today. Tomorrow looking good too.

Unreal they cancelled


----------



## Hydrocat

24 hrs ago, this-


----------



## Dismissed

These windspeeds do not result in 2-4's guys, this is the weather station on Little Sister rig....

I'm drinking coffee right now, thinking it sure would be hard to be in the tower today if we were out there like we were supposed to be......

Troy

7	18 6:55 am S 22.9	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 8
07	18 6:35 am S 22.9	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	18 6:15 am S 25.1	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	18 5:55 am S 21.0 27.0	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	18 5:35 am S 22.0	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	18 5:15 am S 27.0	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	18 4:55 am S 24.1	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	18 4:35 am S 25.1	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	18 4:15 am S 27.0	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	18 3:55 am S 26.0	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	18 3:35 am S 24.1	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	18 3:15 am S 22.9	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	18 2:55 am S 22.0 28.0	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	18 2:35 am S 22.9 28.9	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	18 2:15 am S 26.0	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	18 1:55 am S 24.1	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	18 1:35 am S 24.1	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	18 1:15 am S 22.0	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	18	12:55 am S 22.0	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	18	12:35 am S 22.0	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	18	12:15 am SSE 22.0	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	17	11:55 pm S 24.1	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	17	11:35 pm SSE 26.0	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	17	11:15 pm SSE 24.1	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	17	10:55 pm SSE 25.1	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	17	10:35 pm SSE 22.0	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	17	10:15 pm SSE 25.1	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	17 9:55 pm SSE 25.1	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	17 9:35 pm SSE 22.0	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	17 9:15 pm SSE 22.0	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	17 8:55 pm SSE 21.0	-	-	-	-	-	-	- 
07	17 8:35 pm SSE 22.9	-	-


----------



## Hydrocat

Could have been this- what a nightmare it could have easily been. Right call was made for sure.


----------



## papotanic36

Just seems lie they would refund the some money or role it over to next year!!
I don't think taking all the entry money is the right decision


----------



## POC SPEC

cadjockey said:


> Hah, looks like it's going to be pink halyards on the outriggers and purse holders on the flybridge for POCO in the future. The ultimate test of man and machine.*
> 
> *in <4' seas provided the pot is >$1MM.


AND < 30% chance of rain


----------



## sotexhookset

If they're only out $1500 I really don't think anyone will whine about it. That could be drank up reallllly easy with crew and friends with bands over a three night get it on if they chose to stay for the weekend. The anticipation of the tourney over the year and prep for the competition will be more disappointing than the lost cash.


----------



## Animal Chris

The big disadvantage with fishing off POC is it's location on the coast. Running out of the Jetties, you get the prevailing swell from the upper and the lower coast and usually, they aren't coming from the same direction and are never in sync. When Galveston and Freeport are calling for 1-3 ft. seas and Port Aransas is calling for 2-4 ft. seas, you can bet your ***** that POC will be 3-5 (or worse) with a nice chop on top. And, as the rest of the coast increases, POC just keeps getting rougher. It usually takes 15-18 miles to get out of that slop but, by then, you are already miserable. 

I'd like to see the Poco go off as scheduled but, I've seen too many boats and crews come limping back to the dock and IMO, it just ain't worth it. Better to stay at the dock (and party) so you can fish another day. Good call committee. 

AC


----------



## cominahead

they should have kept it on sunday looks good one day fishing make it interesting.


----------



## Ruthless53

TeamJefe said:


> That was our boat. The deckhand sliced his face open about 10 miles from POC. We super glued it shut and kept chugging. About 60 miles out we had a power steering hose chafe through in the tower. We lost all steering and the boat was covered in hydraulic fluid, slicker than ice. We turned around and chugged in. Fixed the boat and headed back out. Made it to Falcon and released 3 blues in one hour and called it a day. Spent Saturday in the pool nursing our wounds.


Not like it really hurt dogs looks....he couldn't really get much uglier :doowapsta


----------



## Ruthless53

donaken said:


> The Shootout Workout...was ugly, I remember seeing y'all scrambling to the bow to try and secure that davit wreaking havoc w your house and handrail, scary situation....heck we didn't drop the riggers til after 9 that morning, saw the running gear on a couple boats that heeled hard over...crazy.
> I will never forget fishing Poco mid 90's on the Abracadabra, worst ever voluntarily...We were second to a standby bouy in the 500 blk, the first guys there convinced us to use their rope to tie up with...within the next 2hours 7/8 boats had chained together...spent an hour on my hands and knees in the cockpit cooking steaks the charter had flown in from Omaha...was the last to sit down, bout the time I put my knife to the fillet the capt noticed lites out the port window, thinking it was another boat looking to join the group, he opened the salon door and freaked realizing it was the 4th boat in the chain floating up beside us...our bow line had broke free of the first boat and then total chaos....was true 8/10' seas w some you just said dam, that was a big one....capt had engines started but didn't know where all the lines where...we woke the boat up behind us beating on the hull with deck brushes and gaff handles, one wave you would be wacking the boot stripe, the next wave the bow railing, was crazy....finally got everyone awake, untied, lines cleared and started the chaining process again...can't remember if I even ate that nite,
> Remember one of the larger sportfish showed up late and tied off to a much smaller(last)boat, sometime in the nite tearing the majority of their transom off, fortunately they were able to get on plane and get to port and sling her before she sank....memorable weekend to say the least.


The craziest part about that was at BV we caught a 60ish lb yellowfin right off the bag and about 2 min and 1/4 mile behind you when you caught your big one. It was the first and only time the wire was angling up in my hands and I looked up and saw the tuna above me and the cockpit in the wave.


----------



## Shuff05

I see the 2cool weather committee made it in today. There's no changing the verdict now. Of course the forecast gets better after they cancel. It would have been the total opposite if they said game on. If this storm that has been sitting over San Antone right now would have made it down there it wouldn't be pretty. I've never seen so much ground pounding lightning in my life.


----------



## Mojo281

Bummer for sure!! I always enjoy reading about Poco weigh-in and seeing all of the pictures!


----------



## REHAB

papotanic36 said:


> Just seems lie they would refund the some money or role it over to next year!!
> I don't think taking all the entry money is the right decision


Good point for sure...I think there are around 111 other boat owners thinking the same thing right now.


----------



## TOM WEBER

donaken said:


> The Shootout Workout...was ugly, I remember seeing y'all scrambling to the bow to try and secure that davit wreaking havoc w your house and handrail, scary situation....heck we didn't drop the riggers til after 9 that morning, saw the running gear on a couple boats that heeled hard over...crazy.
> I will never forget fishing Poco mid 90's on the Abracadabra, worst ever voluntarily...We were second to a standby bouy in the 500 blk, the first guys there convinced us to use their rope to tie up with...within the next 2hours 7/8 boats had chained together...spent an hour on my hands and knees in the cockpit cooking steaks the charter had flown in from Omaha...was the last to sit down, bout the time I put my knife to the fillet the capt noticed lites out the port window, thinking it was another boat looking to join the group, he opened the salon door and freaked realizing it was the 4th boat in the chain floating up beside us...our bow line had broke free of the first boat and then total chaos....was true 8/10' seas w some you just said dam, that was a big one....capt had engines started but didn't know where all the lines where...we woke the boat up behind us beating on the hull with deck brushes and gaff handles, one wave you would be wacking the boot stripe, the next wave the bow railing, was crazy....finally got everyone awake, untied, lines cleared and started the chaining process again...can't remember if I even ate that nite,
> Remember one of the larger sportfish showed up late and tied off to a much smaller(last)boat, sometime in the nite tearing the majority of their transom off, fortunately they were able to get on plane and get to port and sling her before she sank....memorable weekend to say the least.


Our boat was in that chain as well (Eagle). Boat cleat pulled out of big Hatteras and went thru bow rail and ripped it off. I think I had blocked out my memory of that night. I think we broke loose 3 times before we gave up and motored down sea all night. I remember sitting at pool on Thursday wondering why we were going. One of the older guys told me "POCO never cancels due to wind" There was a time when everyone had to run back Friday night...More conservative leadership now which I think is a good thing.


----------



## Tortuga

I really kinda doubt that the $4500 is gonna seriously hurt the guys that can afford 50-90 ft botes... Just the 'wages of sin'....


----------



## donaken

papotanic36 said:


> Just seems lie they would refund the some money or role it over to next year!!
> I don't think taking all the entry money is the right decision


Has this been confirmed with Poco? Including the % for buying 1/2 your boat?
Read Calcutta monies refunded, would consider mano y mano Calcutta money...
They do throw some great parties tho...


----------



## aggiebret

$4500 entry fee, not refunded 
$1000 Mano y Mano, refunded
Whatever your boat sold for in calcutta, refunded

That's what I'm hearing. Who knows.


----------



## donaken

TOM WEBER said:


> Our boat was in that chain as well (Eagle). Boat cleat pulled out of big Hatteras and went thru bow rail and ripped it off. I think I had blocked out my memory of that night. I think we broke loose 3 times before we gave up and motored down sea all night. I remember sitting at pool on Thursday wondering why we were going. One of the older guys told me "POCO never cancels due to wind" There was a time when everyone had to run back Friday night...More conservative leadership now which I think is a good thing.


Lol...same leadership, less a few...think it's more age=wisdom....do know a few that will get their money's worth before they leave  upside, should be a record setting year for the Shootout...best of luck to everyone...fingers crossed for better weather!


----------



## Scott

capt. david said:


> In todays world it boils down to liability. I would not want to be out there.


Has nothing to do with LIABILITY... everybody is responsible for their own decisions about weather and making a determination as to how safe it is for them to fish. I have not seen the rules and registration form but I can just about guarantee you that is in there.

It's about RESPONSIBILITY and COMMON SENSE !!! In this day and age, we aren't as stupid as we all used to be.... not to mention our knowledge of weather and forecasting is greatly improved allowing us to make better decisions.

Again, the only risk of "liability" would be for the boat owners and if the fear of having a crew member sue them for getting hurt stops them from making a stupid decision and going fishing in **** that they shouldn't - just for a tournament - well then, I'd say the fear of liability did a good thing.


----------



## DRILHER

aggiebret said:


> $4500 entry fee, not refunded
> $1000 Mano y Mano, refunded
> Whatever your boat sold for in calcutta, refunded
> 
> That's what I'm hearing. Who knows.


Correct


----------



## TeamJefe

Might need to install a few of these before heading out.

http://www.ullmandynamics.com/products/atlantic-seat


----------



## Toledo

Donâ€™t have a cat in this fight but why not keep everything on standby at least until Friday night/Saturday morning? If and when the weather lines out, itâ€™s all systems go with plenty of time left to fish. If not, then you cancel. 

They made the right decision with the info they had at the time but now Saturday and Sunday look totally doable. How often do forecast turn out incorrect when looking 3 days out?


----------



## hoogenda

*If this guy went, I am all in!*

I am not involved with POCO at all but if I was, I would head out RIGHT NOW with this dude....I bet he could noodle up a marlin...


----------



## bigfishtx

Shuff05 said:


> I see the 2cool weather committee made it in today. There's no changing the verdict now. Of course the forecast gets better after they cancel. It would have been the total opposite if they said game on. If this storm that has been sitting over San Antone right now would have made it down there it wouldn't be pretty. I've never seen so much ground pounding lightning in my life.


While I don't disagree today should have been called as a weather day, you can still take a wait and see attitude, and then decide today at 4. You still have Saturday and Sunday.

Next year, if there is any chance of bad weather in the forecast, a lot of boats won't make the trip.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II

Mercer1014 said:


> Lol noaa is only calling 4-6ft 60 miles out of Matty... Wont be the only time I've fished in 4-6 and most likely won't be the last. I mean got dam I use to fish in my 24 in 6ft seas every weekend and always made it back. The texas gulf coast is ROUGH





Captn C said:


> Some of these guys posting about running around in 6' seas have yet to see a 6'er...if they had they wouldn't be acting like 6'ers are no big deal...lol..then you throw in a nice big thunder storm and you've got real problems...turn 6'ers into 6-8 washing machine...thanks I'll pass...lol


 Like the above? :spineyes::rotfl:


----------



## donaken

bigfishtx said:


> While I don't disagree today should have been called as a weather day, you can still take a wait and see attitude, and then decide today at 4. You still have Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> Next year, if there is any chance of bad weather in the forecast, a lot of boats won't make the trip.


We will be there regardless....with our cheering section in-tow! Jack said don't worry papaw, we will make a clean sweep next year :biggrin:
Comeon...let's watch fishin videos and eat Cheerios together....luv that boy!


----------



## hilton

I would hope that at least a portion of the entry fees would be applied to next year's tournament's calcutta.


----------



## bigfishtx

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=kmzg


----------



## Yams

I dont really understand how they can keep the entry fee, considering they canceled.


----------



## wLeeBull

I understand due to the size of the event and what it takes to plan there are tremendous up front costs. It just seems some portion should be refunded or credited to future years. 

Wednesday night was halibut/ filets plus open bar for 600 plus people (estimated ), No doubt that is expensive. 

Who knows, maybe $4500 per boat covers their costs but I doubt that the events costs $500k . I could be wrong though. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sight Cast

Just back from Sunday beach. Its not rough in the gulf.


----------



## DRILHER

Sight Cast said:


> Just back from Sunday beach. Its not rough in the gulf.


Yea ran the boat out to the end of the jetties earlier today. Was a little bounce but not bad.


----------



## Tortuga

*Live time..could be sporty in spots...*


----------



## RLL

*poco cancelled*

Not like it really hurt Dawg's looks....he couldn't really get much uglier :doowapsta. Fixed it for you buddy...

Dang, I thought I was pretty sexy. It was nasty out there. I heard some of your stories from guys on your boat. Ours weren't much better. Those who say they run in 6's all the time have no clue. When stuff starts to break on a 50' boat, you don't want to be out there.


----------



## donf

They may have screwed the pooch. The Gulf is relatively clear of storms and it's blowing 10 knots at Boomvang, right now. 
Oops !


----------



## bigfishtx

Grand theft entry fee....


----------



## donf

Grand theft is keeping the entry fee after they cancelled.


----------



## Captn C

Sure been fun being arm chair tournament directors as we see how the real weather plays out.

Looking at the above radar, if the front doesn't stall...that krap moves into the gulf tonight...you never know for sure when one will stall or if it going to have a big whole right where the tournament was going to be...lol...win a few, you loose few...

AND be part of a thread that beats out one of Brett's Swordfishing thread with three times the views! WOW LOL


----------



## Sight Cast

3.3 ft @ 7sec.


----------



## asher

I was surprised the boats that had entered didn't pool all their collective money together and hold their own consolation tournament. No banquets, no planned parties, just hard fishing and fish pots. But as I heard it most the boats left after the cancellation was official. A hard call to make I'm sure.


----------



## donf

Sight Cast said:


> 3.3 ft @ 7sec.


Yea, that what I'm talking about. 
Might run out tomorrow , could be just fine .
That front line is thinner than a starving garden lizard .


----------



## DRILHER

It's beautiful, but hot without any wind


----------



## piratelight

Looked pretty rough out on the bay this afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donaken

DonF.....seriously? I quote...

Nobody on this planet is more kill it and grill it than I am. 55 years of hunting and fishing and eating what I harvest. I hate Obama, I hate the EPA, I hate PETA, I hate tree huggers, 
Hippies, queers, and Roy Crabtree. 
But I just wish that state record could have been had , measured and release, without killing that magnificent fish.

WTH....obviously a salesman of some sort...the type w a leg on each side of the fence, ready to shift your weight when necessary....Poco Bueno stands for only one thing, obviously it's not something you agree with......why are you even making comments on this thread? Are you bored? Why don't you just make your snapper trip and let us know how it goes....we look forward to hearing about the big one hwell:


----------



## kinja

donaken said:


> DonF.....seriously? I quote...
> 
> Nobody on this planet is more kill it and grill it than I am. 55 years of hunting and fishing and eating what I harvest. I hate Obama, I hate the EPA, I hate PETA, I hate tree huggers,
> Hippies, queers, and Roy Crabtree.
> But I just wish that state record could have been had , measured and release, without killing that magnificent fish.
> 
> WTH.....your the type w a leg on each side of the fence, ready to shift your weight when necessary....Poco Bueno stands for only one thing, obviously it's not something you agree with......why are you even making comments on this thread? Are you bored? Why don't you just make your snapper trip and let us
> 
> know how it goes....we look forward to hearing about the big one hwell:


Ken, don't let him bother you. All hat, no cattle is the trite phrase but appropriate. Let's see some build updates.


----------



## piratelight

donaken said:


> DonF.....seriously? I quote...
> 
> Nobody on this planet is more kill it and grill it than I am. 55 years of hunting and fishing and eating what I harvest. I hate Obama, I hate the EPA, I hate PETA, I hate tree huggers,
> Hippies, queers, and Roy Crabtree.
> But I just wish that state record could have been had , measured and release, without killing that magnificent fish.
> 
> WTH....obviously a salesman of some sort...the type w a leg on each side of the fence, ready to shift your weight when necessary....Poco Bueno stands for only one thing, obviously it's not something you agree with......why are you even making comments on this thread? Are you bored? Why don't you just make your snapper trip and let us know how it goes....we look forward to hearing about the big one hwell:


Lmao

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donaken

Pattillo said:


> Ken, don't let him bother you. All hat, no cattle is the trite phrase but appropriate. Let's see some build updates.


Thanks...civility not a strong suit....yea man headed down sun for the week, will see how Rich feels about me practicing flyin my drone around in his shop
Lot going on..excited to see her again! Will update the build thread next week.


----------



## donaken

Gulf morning......


----------



## Tortuga

*LOL..thinking the same thing myself...*


----------



## donf

Pattillo said:


> Ken, don't let him bother you. All hat, no cattle is the trite phrase but appropriate. Let's see some build updates.


The cattle are on my ranch in. LLano. There's a few at the other property in Fayette County , but those are not mine.


----------



## POC SPEC

piratelight said:


> it looked pretty rough out on the bay this afternoon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone
> 
> It was ironically calm yesterday afternoon. To cancel a tourney due to high winds and have almost ideal conditions is crazy. For several hours there was zero wind here in poc. I thought it was terrible to cancel due to 6 foot forecasted seas and now with 3s yesterday and today it really looks like a huge mistake.


----------



## DRILHER

Pick your fish! You should not kill a marlin which is not endangered, don't kill any sharks. Kill all tuna, wahoo, grouper. Just certain animal should be released and that should be determined by those that don't catch them.
Kill the endangered Bluefin and sell them to Japan. Make a TV show about and watch every week. Then whine because a trophy Marlin is harvested 

Ridiculous (wake up America)


----------



## Mustake

Walter made the right decision with the info he had in front of him and the captains that he confided in. Plus, I ended up taking an ambulance ride to Victoria Thursday night, so it may have saved my life


----------



## donaken

Mustake said:


> Walter made the right decision with the info he had in front of him and the captains that he confided in. Plus, I ended up taking an ambulance ride to Victoria Thursday night, so it may have saved my life


What up buddy? Do tell, unless below the waist....hope all ok.


----------



## Mustake

I'll call you bud. Long story


----------



## DRILHER

Sorry wrong thread! Phone error


----------



## hilton

Here are some observations after the fact and with the benefit of 20/20 hindsight;

If there was a weather day in plans, why didn't they take it? The organizers could have postponed their decision to cancel until the next day to see if the weather took a more favorable turn (which it did). Instead of weighing in Saturday evening, we could have weighed in on Sunday evening, or even had a somewhat truncated format - of course, this is with the benefit of 20/20 hindsight, but I would hope that if this happens in the future they would consider delaying the decision until the next day.

There were boats in the calcutta that were auctioned off when the owners/crew of those boats knew full well they weren't going to fish. I don't agree with that - if you know your boat is not going out due to weather, get your boat scratched off the list prior to the bidding. I think this may have had a factor in people pushing to cancel the tournament instead of waiting a day.

There were boats that came from far away to fish this tournament - some of the very best teams from Venice, Louisiana and I believe a couple of boats from Costa Rica, and I'm sure others that I am not mentioning here. I could see why they wouldn't want to return next year based on what happened - hopefully everything will be smoothed out where that is not the case.

There should be some sizable amount of $$ that could be applied towards next year's calcutta which may provide incentive for these out-of-area boats to return.

Just my observations - hope the very best for next year's Poco Bueno.


----------



## bigfishtx

They have called weather days at least two times that I fished. One time, we only fished sunday.

Still trying to figure out what was the thought process. Shouda been cancelled tuesday.


----------



## netboy

Seems like quite a screw up as it turned out.
Hope the directors learned something about using a weather day from this.
Feel sorry for all the crews making the effort and investment to participate.
Sure glad I didn't have make that decision.


----------



## texas32

Last entry on Poco website:

"July 17, 2014 at 12:39 PM
Poco 2014 Update:

Offshore division cancelled due to weather.

Inshore and Fly divisions will take place as scheduled.

Normal hours on festivities and dinner."


Did the Inshore and Fly divisions still take place??


----------



## DGAustin

Texas32, Inshore happened and they had the weighin today.


----------



## texas32

DGAustin said:


> Texas32, Inshore happened and they had the weighin today.


 Thanks


----------



## rodsnscrews

Poco is like it's parent organization CCA....collects all the money and only a few benefit!!!


----------



## Spots and Dots

rodsnscrews said:


> Poco is like it's parent organization CCA....collects all the money and only a few benefit!!!


Wrong


----------



## Scott

rodsnscrews said:


> Poco is like it's parent organization CCA....collects all the money and only a few benefit!!!


Clueless comment.


----------



## mako

rodsnscrews said:


> Poco is like it's parent organization CCA....collects all the money and only a few benefit!!!


Canceling Poco was the wrong call. That being said, it's easy to have perfect hindsight. We weren't going to fish based on the forecast we were provided...and I'm sure the committee boat captains and the Fondren family were looking at the same forecast as us. Yes, it ended up being a beautiful weekend, but the forecast did not allude to that prior to the tourney being canceled. Do you think feeding 700-800 people fish and steak for 4 nights is cheap? I bet the rental for the tent and associated facilities cost them around $75k. How about open bar for 700-800 drunk fishermen? It costs a lot to put this tournament on, and I'm sure they would much rather have had the tournament than not.

Probably better to think before opening your mouth.


----------



## rodsnscrews

So you boys think that the Cajun Canyons, Misssissippi Billfish Classic and Emerald Coast Blue Marlin Tournament would treat there entrants who paid 4500 plus expenses to enter tournament that they cancell like that? I don't think so ! No partial refund of entry fee is a crime!!


----------



## Spots and Dots

rodsnscrews said:


> So you boys think that the Cajun Canyons, Misssissippi Billfish Classic and Emerald Coast Blue Marlin Tournament would treat there entrants who paid 4500 plus expenses to enter tournament that they cancell like that? I don't think so ! No partial refund of entry fee is a crime!!


Did you pay an entry fee?

If not, you're whining is irrelevant.

You could always start your own event and manage it however you feel is proper.


----------



## Fisheramen

bigfishtx said:


> We were tied up a few boats behind you guys that nite. Remember the 42 bertram that was dead in the water and had to call a tow boat? They had a long day and nite out there with no power.
> 
> Broke off a dbl header of blues that day in those 8' seas.


Just curious- what was the problem on the Bertram?


----------



## mako

rodsnscrews said:


> So you boys think that the Cajun Canyons, Misssissippi Billfish Classic and Emerald Coast Blue Marlin Tournament would treat there entrants who paid 4500 plus expenses to enter tournament that they cancell like that? I don't think so ! No partial refund of entry fee is a crime!!


I fished Cajun Canyons, it was pretty rough and miserable.


----------



## bigfishtx

Fisheramen said:


> Just curious- what was the problem on the Bertram?


New crew on an unfamiliar boat. They got tied up before losing all power. They showed fuel in the tank but nothing to engines or genset. They were left tied up at the standby buoy during the day and a tow boat come out and got them. Someone would have towed them in after the tourney but they didn't want to wait.

Long nite in rough conditions with no AC I imagine.


----------



## letsgofishbro

Also some boats insurance wont cover them if something happens to the boat and they intentionally go out in any sort of craft advisory. So some captains weren't willing to risk it. From a buddy who was fishing it who was one who had this problem.


----------



## Skeeter2525

The biggest problem was that boats that weren't planning on going out stayed in the tourney in an attempt to support it I imagine. We were a small boat and figured we would stay in and role the dice in the hopes the weather would improve as the forecast kept improving daily. We bought ourselves in the Calcutta however. If we don't go out we didnt risk anyone's money but our own. I'm guessing some of the larger boats tried to buy themselves but someone ran them up not knowing they weren't going out so that would have been a disaster had someone bought a boat that didn't leave the dock for $10k. 

IMO they should have called a weather day in the hopes of the weather would improve. I don't think it's right they kept all our entry fee after he decided to cancel either. I also doubt he cares about what I think as we weren't the big money guys they want in this event so the only way this would change is if the big boys raised he11 about it which I doubt they will. $4500 to them is like $45 dollars to me. Anyway like I said I doubt it was called strictly due to weather but a combination of weather and boats being sold in the Calcutta that weren't going out. 

I stayed for every night but Saturday and never saw any crowds in the 700-800 so I'm sure Walter made a killing on this event but it wouldn't surprise me if it didn't hurt him for next years event.


----------



## bigfishtx

It would have been prudent to buy event cancellation insurance


----------



## Mustake

letsgofishbro said:


> Also some boats insurance wont cover them if something happens to the boat and they intentionally go out in any sort of craft advisory. So some captains weren't willing to risk it. From a buddy who was fishing it who was one who had this problem.


Bingo!!!


----------



## bigfishtx

They need a different insurance agent


----------



## Sight Cast

Exactly


----------



## Texas Jeweler

For those of you that have been out when it is "sporty", there are old sailors and bold sailors, but seldom are there old,bold sailors. And those that say insurance "will cover it", good luck there as well. 

As far as a boat not going out that was bought in the Calcutta, I know someone that did that. I also know it got very interesting business wise for this person afterwords. Seem people know people. Sales stop, contract do not get completed...so be tough, be brave and your welcomed to go take you boat anywhere you please.

Oh, you do not own an off shore boat....thought so!


----------



## reelfast

Skeeter2525 said:


> The biggest problem was that boats that weren't planning on going out stayed in the tourney in an attempt to support it I imagine. We were a small boat and figured we would stay in and role the dice in the hopes the weather would improve as the forecast kept improving daily. We bought ourselves in the Calcutta however. If we don't go out we didnt risk anyone's money but our own. I'm guessing some of the larger boats tried to buy themselves but someone ran them up not knowing they weren't going out so that would have been a disaster had someone bought a boat that didn't leave the dock for $10k.
> 
> IMO they should have called a weather day in the hopes of the weather would improve. I don't think it's right they kept all our entry fee after he decided to cancel either. I also doubt he cares about what I think as we weren't the big money guys they want in this event so the only way this would change is if the big boys raised he11 about it which I doubt they will. $4500 to them is like $45 dollars to me. Anyway like I said I doubt it was called strictly due to weather but a combination of weather and boats being sold in the Calcutta that weren't going out.
> 
> I stayed for every night but Saturday and never saw any crowds in the 700-800 so I'm sure Walter made a killing on this event but it wouldn't surprise me if it didn't hurt him for next years event.


LOL ! That's some funny **** > Gotta read the fine print next time. They will always make their money, rain or shine. Kinda like a 3day music festival - they could care less if the bands never make it to stage because of lighting. Their money is in the bank!

I recommend the concerned entrants throw up arms next year and boycott until the rules are changed. That's a load. Who is really going to sit at an open bar all wknd? That's lame. Refund the money and shut it down. Tent and all.

Don't pisssssss on my back and tell me its raining.


----------



## Moe

reelfast said:


> LOL ! That's some funny **** > Gotta read the fine print next time. They will always make their money, rain or shine. Kinda like a 3day music festival - they could care less if the bands never make it to stage because of lighting. Their money is in the bank!
> 
> I recommend the concerned entrants throw up arms next year and boycott until the rules are changed. That's a load. Who is really going to sit at an open bar all wknd? That's lame. Refund the money and shut it down. Tent and all.
> 
> Don't pisssssss on my back and tell me its raining.


That's not very Christian of you.


----------



## DRILHER

How many of you lost your entry fee and now are defending the decision? Oh well on to the next one. Shootout looks like it's going to be a blast. A lot more attention to Blue Marlin with the million dollar bounty and fishing on a Beautiful boat.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

I defend the decision and paid the entry fee. 
He made the decision based on what other captains told him and the best information available at the time. 
Yes it ended up being wrong. I won't judge that man before walking a mile in his shoes. That was a tough call to make and he wanted us to fish it almost as bad as we wanted to fish it. We'll get'em next year Vance!


----------



## donaken

Didn't make Poco this year...but, the outdoor concert analogy was classic :work:
Good Luck at the Shootout!!


----------



## Exodous

The boats that never planned to leave the dock before the calcutta but were sold anyway for big money was just wrong IMO and thats why they cancelled realizing they would possibly have major legal issues or some really po'ed big spenders. Don't get me wrong I truly respect Mr. Fondren and I l know how much he wanted to make it happen but some people would have been raising he'll after buying 20 grand boats that were never gonna leave the dock. Oh well shootout should be great looking forward to a fun tournament with expected record payouts and participation.Anyone know what the boat count is up to yet for shootout I know we are in just haven't registered yet and know more boats are also gonna wait till Wednesday to register.


----------



## heli.clay

View attachment 1534618
yesterday a.m.

115 miles out.


----------



## 1hunglower

I over heard Randy say that there were 57 total paid already and another 10 or so who said they were fishing. Team Cajun Queen is fishing but have not paid yet we will pay tomorrow when we sign up. Weather looks good, good luck to everyone.


----------



## TeamJefe

Look at the grass


----------

